# Root beer brewing



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Nov 1, 2018)

I needed room in the beer fridge to make Canadian bacon, so I worked on killing the keg of grolsch and the kids helped with the keg of root beer I had. Once I got the bacon out, it was time to fill it back up. I make root beer in 3 gallon batches. Due to lack of a sassafras tree and time to do it the hard way (even if I would buy a kit), I like to use Gnome brand extracts. I think they have the best flavor profile and texture.

Step 1 - Sanitize
Just like brewing beer and making sausage, everything gets sanitized. I spray everything that will come in contact with the brew with Star San. This includes the pot, spoons, measuring devices, etc. I also sanitize the keg and all the supply lines and connections with the keg cleaner.












IMG_1094



__ ifitsdeadsmokeit
__ Oct 16, 2018


















IMG_1097



__ ifitsdeadsmokeit
__ Oct 16, 2018


















IMG_1098



__ ifitsdeadsmokeit
__ Oct 16, 2018






Step 2 - Add ingredients
Add a gallon of hot tap water and 5 cups of sugar to the pot. Mix until sugar is dissolved. If you don't like the very subtle chlorine flavor, you can run it through a filter or buy mineral water, heat and continue. I add 3.5 Tbs Rootbeer extract and 1 Tbs Vanilla extract. Top off mixture with cold water to the 3 gallon mark on the pot. Mix.












IMG_1095



__ ifitsdeadsmokeit
__ Oct 16, 2018


















IMG_1096



__ ifitsdeadsmokeit
__ Oct 16, 2018


















IMG_1094



__ ifitsdeadsmokeit
__ Oct 16, 2018






Step 3 - Carbonate
I have a kegging system set up for this with a line and keg dedicated to the root beer. It is not recommended to mix the two because you may get some cross over flavoring. Pour the root beer into the sanitized keg. Attach the CO2 and out lines. Set the CO2 to 12 psi and let sit for a week. This is called force carbonating. You can speed this up by shaking the keg to make it absorb the CO2 for about a half hour. You can also add champagne yeast to bottles and carbonate that way. I don't remember the exact steps to do it this way because it has been way too long since I have bottled anything.












IMG_1099



__ ifitsdeadsmokeit
__ Oct 16, 2018






Step 4 - pour and enjoy.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 1, 2018)

Not into rootbeer (or beer) but i like your setup. Quite the arsenal.

The keg of Grolsch...was it homebrew? Is there a Grolsch recipe or is just a Grolsch kit? What makes Grolsch different than other pilsners?

I make my own wine but my winemaking area does not look as shinny as your brewing shop. Very cool.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 1, 2018)

Cool stuff, like me some good root beer.

We had one of the guys at church bring a keg of homemade root beer to the Halloween party / chile cook-off.
It was very well received.


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Nov 1, 2018)

Atomic...the grolsch is an all grain homebrew I made for my 50th bday bbq. I also had an Altbier ale that is almost gone now. The third keg shown in the picture is a Helles that had been lagering for the past three months. The difference is just the types of grains you use and the style of lager yeast you use. I made a batch of the rootbeer for my bday party and it was the first thing gone, maybe lasted halfway through. My brewshop is actually in the garage because I have a gas setup and don't want to die from CO poisoning. What  you see is the bar in my basement/mancave. Funny story, I was brewing inside the basement one time because it was bitterly cold outside and set off the CO monitors...had to pack up and face the cold.

Chile...I love a good rootbeer, that is why I make it myself. If ever in St Louis, give Fitz' a try...it is some of the best. I only get it when I happen to go back to visit the units.


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Nov 1, 2018)

-


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Nov 1, 2018)

- stupid computer posted response mult times...


----------



## smokinq13 (Nov 1, 2018)

Its a tradition for us to make homework root beer! We actually bottle it up ourselves in glass bottle which alot of them are easily twice as old as me... so it makes you think who had them last or what they been through.  This is making me in the mood for a root beer float now


----------



## hb99 (Jan 9, 2019)

I've "supervised" making Root Beer (from a mix) with 6 of my 7 great grandkids (one lives out of state).

We made the last batch just before Thanksgiving with a GG-son (his 2nd time) and the son of my granddaughter's boyfriend (who was taking pictures).  They had fun.  It's always worth it.

I keg mine in Corny's.


----------

